
Disney+ and Netflix have cancelled their free trials - adrian_mrd
https://mobile.abc.net.au/news/2020-06-26/disney-plus-netflix-streaming-service-free-trial-hamilton/12386796
======
medialucky20
We have soo many streaming services. It is a competitive market. Keeping free
trial let users to feel the contents quality.

